# Where do you fall on the political compass chart?



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm sure you've all taken it before, but here it is again!

Here's the test link:
https://www.politicalcompass.org/test

Post an image of your position:

https://www.politicalcompass.org/chart?ec=3.25&soc=-5.18

Also, don't forget to vote on the poll.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

here's about where I am


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

Your Political Compass Economic Left/Right: -5.13 
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -3.59


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

Funny, most people would pan me as a gun toting right wing conservative just because I am steadfast on the 2nd Amendment. really, I'm not a fan of either party, they both act like smacked asses most of the time.


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

Economic Left/Right: -0.5 
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -5.33


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Economic Left/Right: -7.0 
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -5.33

Last time I took a similar test I was a lot more moderate.... central... oops.


----------



## Mr. Demiurge (Jun 18, 2014)

Economic Left/Right: -8.38 
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -8.15










I seem a bit more of an overt social anarchist than the last time I took this.


----------



## Lady Isla (Feb 20, 2015)

Economic Left/Right: -2.63
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: 1.64








And here I consider myself a conservative. I guess most policies of my party (Katter's Aus) would fit around here.


----------



## Indigosheep (Aug 15, 2014)

_Economic Left/Right: _*-7.0 *
_Social Libertarian/Authoritarian:_ * -6.67 **


*


----------



## Aletheia (Dec 25, 2014)

Economic Left/Right: -6.0
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -6.87


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

Economic Left/Right: -5.13 
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -4.46


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

*Your Political Compass
Economic Left/Right: -6.75
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -6.62 *










<.< well yeah, technically I'm considered an anarchist...sorta like Gorge Orwell or Oscar Wilde.


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

Must admit I'm not at all surprised to see a disproportionately high number of left/libertarians. Simply because we're on the internet (and somewhat literate) and outside of a religious/military themed forum. Lol.


----------



## StunnedFox (Dec 20, 2013)

There's always at least one item on these tests that I tend to find problematic - this time around, it's "A genuine free market requires restrictions on the ability of predator multinationals to create monopolies". I would disagree with that statement - in my view, a genuinely free market has no restrictions whatsoever, that's what makes it "free" - but presumably my disagreement is misinterpreted by the test as support for an unrestricted free market, which would be a particularly egregious error of interpretation on their part...

...although, it doesn't seem to have affected my result too much, probably the most left-ward I've ended up on either scale (presuming "Libertarian" is left, which the poll for this thread does but I'm not so convinced). I've always thought this test favours the bottom-left corner a little too much in the questions it asks, though, so that, combined with the fact I'd normally be fairly far to the left and slightly to the libertarian side of centre if I had to guess roughly where I'd sit, goes some way to explaining this result.


----------



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

And here's mine:

Economic Left/Right: -8.25 

Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -0.36









Not sure whether I fall into Socialist Alliance, Socialist Alternative, the Communist Party of Australia(current) or the Communist Party of Australia (Marxist-Leninist) which is the Maoist one. I follow traditionally Karl Marx's notion that the state must be a workers/majority controlled state and therefore all must have the right to have a gun. The workers/people must be stronger than the state at all times and maintain their domination over it:

*"Under no pretext should arms and ammunition be surrendered; any attempt to disarm the workers must be frustrated, by force if necessary.” -- Karl Marx*

People who leech off of welfare should also be considered a type of Bourgeoisie, petty bourgeoisie. They did not work for their money, they exploited and used the hardwork of others to gain profit. Only they are not rich like the major bourgeoisie.

I do know however that the Communist Party of Australia(current)'s views regarding whether we should own guns or not is through a majority approval vote, they also say that people who can work but can't and leech off of welfare will stop receiving support if you ask them. 

In Australia here our right wing is more fascistic(Mussolini style) instead of more libertarian capitalist, they were the ones who banned guns. We do have a Libertarian/True Capitalist party though and they are called the "Liberal Democratic party of Australia" if anybody here in Australia is a libertarian-capitalist.

Our current mainstream politics is Social-Democrats vs Fascists(In practice and not necessarily racist) as far as I know. The Palmer United Party are what can be considered fascist(Mussolini Style) by definition, they want to unite state and corporate power from what I've heard.


----------



## stayinggold (Sep 2, 2014)

Your Political Compass
Economic Left/Right: -3.88
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -5.08








I've taken an Australian version of this thing and I found myself more in the center, I would probably say I'm socially left economically centered.


----------



## stayinggold (Sep 2, 2014)

Lady Isla said:


> Economic Left/Right: -2.63
> Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: 1.64
> View attachment 280986
> 
> ...


Indeed, I consider myself center left in Australia but on this test I'm rather far left. Shows how different countries can be. I guess the lack of "no opinion" or "neither" button also changes things.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

Purple FTW. You're all a bunch of commies :laughing:


----------



## Schubertslieder (Jul 22, 2013)

Economic Left/Right: -2.25 
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: 1.33


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm usually deep into the green box.


----------



## Lady Isla (Feb 20, 2015)

A lot of us Aussie commies here. :wink:

I'm a capitalist. I think I tested left of center economically because I dislike the influence of multinational corporations and I support social mobility, and you need a level playing field for a meritocracy to work and to prevent stagnation. I have a libertarian streak also, but that didn't show up on the test at all. I would go crazy living in the UK with all their health and safety regulations.


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes (Sep 7, 2013)

Your Political CompassEconomic Left/Right: -3.25 
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -5.13


----------



## WitchPuddin (Jul 13, 2014)

Your Political Compass

Economic Left/Right: -5.88 
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -4.67


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

Your Political Compass:
Economic Left/Right: 3.75 
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -1.18 

I guess I'm libertarian even though I oppose abortion. Must be my strong desire for free speech...


----------



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

stayinggold said:


> Indeed, I consider myself center left in Australia but on this test I'm rather far left. Shows how different countries can be. I guess the lack of "no opinion" or "neither" button also changes things.


Centre-Left is actually known as Social-Democratic. Far-Left is Socialism of course and what communists actually use depending on the branch of it they follow. To achieve a stateless form of egalitarianism in the distant future after human nature has developed according to the conditions created by socialism. The establishment of a worker/majority dictated state.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

FUCK THE POLICE! is where my political compass lies =P


----------



## Rainbow Eyes (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Your Political CompassEconomic Left/Right: 4.38 
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -3.9


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

*Economic Left/Right: 0.13 
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -0.46*


----------



## LavenderMoon (Mar 2, 2015)

Your Political Compass

Economic Left/Right: -6.0 
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -7.9 









Pretty much what I would assume.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

Your Political Compass Economic Left/Right: -5.88 
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -8.67








I really gotta tone it down.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)




----------



## badpun (Aug 24, 2014)

Your Political Compass

Economic Left/Right: -8.75 
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -9.18


----------



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

Lady Isla said:


> A lot of us Aussie commies here. :wink:


Australia is said to originally have had a fairly egalitarian value system or does. Hope it stays that way.

This makes it a good place for Socialism of any kind and I mean it in a good way. I can see the potential in that, glad I'm not the only one who sees but I hope there are more like that irl who see it so.


----------



## Lady Isla (Feb 20, 2015)

Dawn of the Light said:


> Australia is said to originally have had a fairly egalitarian value system or does. Hope it stays that way.
> 
> This makes it a good place for Socialism of any kind and I mean it in a good way. I can see the potential in that, glad I'm not the only one who sees but I hope there are more like that irl who see it so.


I'm not an actual communist, but was just joking at my own unexpected slightly left of center economic position. I agree about the egalitarian values of Australia being a great thing. I'm a capitalist, but to me social mobility, access to quality education, worker's rights, the non-exploitation of a person's labour and similar values are important in a government. Greedy people who get ahead only through cunning and the exploitation of the work of others do a lot of harm to an economy, technological development, progress, etc.


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm not as far to the left as I used to be


----------



## ENTJess (Mar 3, 2015)

Your Political Compass

Economic Left/Right: -4.0 
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -3.44


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Yay, I fall on the political compass in almost exactly the same place as Gandhi! How awesome is that?

Your Political CompassEconomic Left/Right: -3.5 
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -4.56


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Your Political CompassEconomic Left/Right: -7.38 
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -7.13


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

Economic Left/Right: -4.25
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -1.54



Lady Isla said:


> Economic Left/Right: -2.63
> Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: 1.64
> View attachment 280986
> 
> ...


From what I've seen conservatives tend to usually end up slightly left and slightly authoritarian from the centre in Political Compass.

I think that Political Compass demonstrates pretty well how disenfranchised voters are in some countries. USA is especially grotesque - moderate leftists and centrists voting on authoritarian right parties.


----------



## Tezcatlipoca (Jun 6, 2014)

I like the political personalities test better


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

Well:


----------



## kxsmic (Jan 3, 2015)

Economic Left/Right: -6.38 
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -4.82


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

ShatteredHeart said:


> View attachment 280906
> 
> 
> Funny, most people would pan me as a gun toting right wing conservative just because I am steadfast on the 2nd Amendment. really, I'm not a fan of either party, they both act like smacked asses most of the time.


My scores seem to be pretty much the same as yours, although I'm surprised I didn't score MUCH higher on social libertarianism. 

*Your Political Compass

Economic Left/Right: -2.88 
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -2.82*









Personally, though, I like the Pew political test better.


----------



## Zeta Neprok (Jul 27, 2010)

*Your Political Compass*

*Economic Left/Right: -8.25 
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -7.95*









This isn't really all that surprising considering the fact that I'm an anarchist.


----------



## Turelie (Jul 22, 2010)

Economic Left/Right: -7.88
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -6.46

So, Libertarian Left. I used to get Libertarian Right!


----------



## Mac The Knife (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Anfie24 (Dec 25, 2013)

I float around the bottom left of the red quadrant.


----------



## lazydaisy (Jun 20, 2013)

Your Political CompassEconomic Left/Right: -4.25 
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -5.85


----------



## Oleas (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## AlanMonTap (Apr 17, 2015)

I guess I'd be more left if I trusted most people not to be stupid.


----------



## szenir (May 4, 2015)

INTP Right > Right!


----------



## benningtonsmythe (Dec 9, 2014)

Economic Left/Right: -8.25
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -8.26


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

ESTP, and about where I thought I would be.


----------



## RubiksCubix (Oct 29, 2014)

Economic Left/Right: *4.88*
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian:*0.46*

I consider myself a Constitutional Conservative.










Oh geez so many liberals! I didn't expect it to be _this_ unbalanced.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Authoritarianism : enslaved by government

Libertarianism : enslaved by management

Liberalism : the equal chances to enslave people

Conservatism : the protection of established slave market

_
'America, the freedom to enslave'
_


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Politically neutral.


----------



## yanibrin (Sep 3, 2015)

Economic Left/Right: -6.75 
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -7.18

No surprises here.


----------



## Vis Vitalis (Jul 30, 2012)

Your Political CompassEconomic Left/Right: 0.88 
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -3.59


----------



## Jagbas (Jul 8, 2015)

*Your Political Compass
*

* Economic Left/Right: -5.13 
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -6.51 *


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist (Sep 9, 2013)

Pretty much a centrist.

Economic Left/Right: -2.25 
 Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -2.87


----------



## Reed972 (Aug 9, 2015)

Just as I expected.

Economic Left/Right: -3.88 
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -1.59


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

*Your Political Compass*

*Economic Left/Right: -1.25 
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -2.56*

I thought I'd be farther right on the economic scale but this should deflect any charges of neo-liberalism.


----------



## Amelia (Aug 23, 2015)

My favorite thing to say to each question.... "It all depends on the situation."

I identify as right-wing though. Plus, I can't stand people on the far left.


----------



## Jakuri (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator (Jun 4, 2013)

Economic Left/Right: -1.5 
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: 6.1


----------



## komm (Mar 1, 2015)

Economic Left/Right: -5.38
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -3.9


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

I don't think it's that accurate since I didn't feel quite right with some of the options. I'm also quite on the fence with some of those issues.










But I don't think I'm very political. Not really.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

Economic Left/Right: -6.5 
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -6.21


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm slight left, slightly down. I'm inclined to believe you are all inaccurate because you support more government erryday


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

I've taken that test before. 

Near the bottom and a little over to the left.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Sporadic Aura said:


> I've taken that test before.
> 
> Near the bottom and a little over to the left.


I don't really believe that, even Obummer is an authoritarian rightist


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

If anybody's interested, I've collected a chart of everybody who's provided specific numbers in this thread (and everybody who gave me enough to at least make an educated guess)

http://www.politicalcompass.org/cro...pool=3.2,-5.2&name=Sporadic+Aura&ec=-2&soc=-8


----------



## overtherainbow (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm a far left libertarian. Not retaking the test again, but I've taken it a lot, and that's always where I fall.


----------



## Exquisitor (Sep 15, 2015)

I've taken this test a few times over the last six or seven years, and it's been interesting to notice the general drift to the right and to the bottom. Reading some of the questions I can remember how I originally felt about them and kind of go "wow, I'm glad I grew up."


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

these questions are so fucking loaded and biased. I cut through what they try to imply. 
Oo, so close to Thatcherism.


----------



## Lord Necro (Jun 15, 2014)

Ah, the good, old Political Compass. My most recent result was probably 8-10 months ago. This is where I currently stand (and have stood since I first took the test years ago):


----------



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

Stalin's USSR was very socially conservative in the top-left, only absence being of gender requirements for military service and did not actively promote racism or not as much but focused on being more utilitarian. He took over the USSR in a similar to how Napoleon Bonaparte took over the French Revolution, undoing the socially progressive reforms by Lenin/Trotsky such as LGBT and abortion rights. Ended up being more friendly to the orthodox church in the 1940s-Early 1950s(Before death). They went back down into the green section during Gorbachev's era I think?

Where would Trotsky, Lenin, Gorbachev and Robespierre lean? Would Robespierre(A Pre-Marxist Libertarian-Socialist) be somewhere close to the bottom? Lenin to the middle line on left?

I might have moved down into green more a bit as I've learned that state intervention is no longer necessary as much to build Socialism. Perhaps its role can also be reduced to that of educating people to run businesses collectively instead of have a boss rule over them and take the money the employees make, making sure businesses serve consumer(people) interests. Any "state" that exists during the process is best made into one as informal as possible. Especially due to the fact I'm a turbulent variant(INFP).

Could the reason most Australians here(Including me) are bottom-left and a few top-left be due to the fact that Australian politics has for the last decade(s) and last century swung too far into the top-right? If so I wonder when the counter-balance will take place? Along with its pre-political cultural value of "A fair go for all" which matches up very well with Libertarian-Socialism?

Some could also say that the entire idea of "state-based socialism" was a misinterpretation of Karl Marx's sayings of "free (insert name here)", and that he meant literally free + funded, maintained by public interests. Along with the hint that he wanted "Socialism" done in a way which will lead to the state being rendered obsolete therefore abolished once people have reached that stage.


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

Did it again:


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

Your Political Compass

Economic Left/Right: -5.25 
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -7.18


----------



## Zanilrig (Oct 15, 2015)

Economic Left/Right: -8.0 
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -7.49












My cousin told me I was "So far left I was falling off the planet" Guess he's right. He wasn't happy about it, either. LOL


----------



## gmaslin (Feb 28, 2015)

Economic -1.25
Social -0.27


----------



## bender477 (Aug 23, 2010)

I am also leftwing anarchist
(what that means in terms of the poll I have no idea, I think "left" and "right" only refer to one of the two axes)


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

bender477 said:


> I am also leftwing anarchist
> (what that means in terms of the poll I have no idea, I think "left" and "right" only refer to one of the two axes)


Economic Right = Economic Libertarian
Economic Left = Economic Authoritarian
Social Left = Social Libertarian
Social Right = Social Authoritarian


----------



## bender477 (Aug 23, 2010)

Simpson17866 said:


> Economic Right = Economic Libertarian
> Economic Left = Economic Authoritarian
> Social Left = Social Libertarian
> Social Right = Social Authoritarian


I don't think that's technically correct. only in the US do they associate liberalism with "the gubmint telling me what to do". in reality both parties are equally bad on this issue.
its the anarchy/authoritarian scale, not left/right. and the former does not refer to the economy either.


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent (Feb 22, 2011)

I've taken this quiz before, and I'm always in the libertarian right section.


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

I got slightly left (-1.63) for both, but I know that's BS. I am definitely Economic Right but unsure about the social side so I'm guessing left.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

nO_d3N1AL said:


> I got slightly left (-1.63) for both, but I know that's BS. I am definitely Economic Right but unsure about the social side so I'm guessing left.


I think this is BS because obvious authoritarian are getting libertarian results


----------



## Happy Snowman (Oct 18, 2015)

Economic Left/Right: -7.38
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -6.15 

I'm a flaming liberal. Surprising? Nope.


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

when I have done it before I have ended up around -9/-9. I am INFP. I think the political compass asks about what your ideal world would be like, it is in the longterm perspective, and as so little politics are nowadays, it tends to be about how to get by from day to day, it is nice with something focusing on grand visions.


----------



## EternalFrost (Jan 12, 2013)

I've taken the test twice and both times I fell around Left-Libertarianism and Anarcho-socialism


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

*I did a different test (a Canadian one) and swing slight left-authoritarian.
*http://canada.isidewith.com/












> Left-Wing
> Your political beliefs would be considered moderately Left-Wing on an ideological scale, meaning you tend to support policies that promote social and economic equality.





> *Your political themes
> *Tough vs Tender
> ​
> You side slightly towards “Tough”, meaning you more often believe in tough love and have little sympathy for those that break the law or make bad choices.
> ...


So I voted for Economic left, social right.


----------



## WaffleSingSong (Oct 5, 2014)

Economic Left/Right: -0.63 
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -7.74










I would generally agree with my result, but has anyone really seen the site? It listed Obama and Romney almost hugging each other on the far-right authoritarian spectrum, as well as just about every politician ever it seems like. I honestly don't trust the people of the Political Compass, I don't care how generally accurate my results were. I wouldn't even consider myself close to anarchistic, however.


----------



## Drowning_Zora (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Schadenfreude698 (Oct 19, 2015)

Psychology is catnip to social lefties. The poll results are even more left than I thought they would be.


----------



## Tsubaki (Apr 14, 2015)

Your Political Compass
Economic Left/Right: -1.63
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -1.79 










I would have personally put myself a bit more on the right side but the thing is that I have a very broad spectrum of different opinions that doesn't really match with anything ^^"


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Eco -4,25 
Soc: -5,74 

But it reads "the country"... Overall, I guess it's where I stand.


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I think this is BS because obvious authoritarian are getting libertarian results


It doesn't help that the questions on the test are framed in such a biased way... as if to induce a specific response.


----------



## Gilly (Apr 22, 2012)

Economic Left/Right: -5.25 
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -5.28


----------



## Fallen Angel (Jun 10, 2020)

*Economic Left/Right: -7.5 
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -6.36 *


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm not a fan of Nolan's chart, that's why I made my own  But, economic left and social right. The least popular option.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## ImpossibleHunt (May 30, 2020)




----------



## red_evening_apple (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I am confused whether we are supposed to assume the economic left or right from the test results?


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

WickerDeer said:


> I am confused whether we are supposed to assume the economic left or right from the test results?


I think the poll doesn't ask the same as this test shows, even if it is somewhat overlapping. The x-axis on the chart is the economic left and right. I am not that familiar with using the terms social left and right, so might be wrong, but I think authoritarian/libertarian on the y-axis likely often overlap some with what is sometimes called social left and right, but it doesn't really have to.


----------

